# A new twist to the OTT attachment



## Melchior

This simple modification to the usual OTT method was invented by German slingshot scientist Prof. Claus Mattheck, and soon became my favourite way of rigging a slingshot. Its advantages are a prolonged band life, bands forming a very slim plane for sighting and a more comfortable way of holding the drawing and at the anchoir point.

You can see in the picture that one band's inner side is attached facing upwards, while the other band's outer side is attached to face upwards as well. What you need to do now is to rotate the pouch 90° to the slingshot - if you hold the slingshot ° "gangsta style", you must hold the pouch as you would to with a vertical-grip hold.

Try it out, you'll be hooked!


----------



## Underachiever

Melchior said:


> This simple modification to the usual OTT method was invented by German slingshot scientist Prof. Claus Mattheck, and soon became my favourite way of rigging a slingshot. Its advantages are a prolonged band life, bands forming a very slim plane for sighting and a more comfortable way of holding the drawing and at the anchoir point.
> 
> You can see in the picture that one band's inner side is attached facing upwards, while the other band's outer side is attached to face upwards as well. What you need to do now is to rotate the pouch 90° to the slingshot - if you hold the slingshot ° "gangsta style", you must hold the pouch as you would to with a vertical-grip hold.
> 
> Try it out, you'll be hooked!


Thanks very much for this inspiration dear mate!

Take care and give me a buzz sometime again!

Luke


----------



## Metropolicity

ooooo, I gotta try this!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Next band change i will try it !!


----------



## erlkonig

couple yrs ago, I brought a catty from Flatband, the band rig like this, I thought it was install in wrong way.


----------



## flipgun

I have seen this here before. It is supposed to result in 0 hand slap.


----------



## ash

THIS!

I like it. It will suit my grip and draw perfectly and eliminate one of the great annoyances - twisting bands messing up the sight picture.


----------



## Beanflip

Interesting. I will try it also.


----------



## colinz

Yes looks very interesting will be giving a try. Thank for the info.


----------



## tradspirit

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr. green

Great. Have to try this.

Has anyone tried this shooting butterfly?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Melchior

It works with butterfly style shooting, but there is less benefit as a butterfly style gives you straight bands anyway.


----------



## Metropolicity

Ok. I tried it with some .030 latex and blam! It's fun to shoot. I was doing some floating anchor point for fun and the line is STRAIGHT as an arrow.


----------



## ash

I tried it with double TB Blue on my HDPE Wasp. It felt good, but not as different as I was expecting. Definitely no negative outcome. May have been a coincidence, but I got a personal best string of 19 consecutive hits on a 100mm Leon13 target, which is way better than usual. However, I followed that up with at least as many shots with no consecutive hits, so who knows! 

I will continue with this banding method until something better is discovered.


----------



## leon13

I gave it a try and it's nice 
Cheers and thanks for trying something new ;-)


----------



## wll

Do you guys think it would help with finger slap on low profile OTT slingshots ?

I may have Taurus OTT coming tomorrow, Monday for sure ... it would be interesting to see if this elastic tying method solves the finger slap some folks get with this sling ?

wll


----------



## Void

Interesting. For such a "simple little tool" there sure is a lot of complicated science that affects its performance.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flipgun




----------



## wll

flipgun said:


>


Very helpful video by one of my favorite shooters.

wll


----------



## wll

Just thinking ...Would work for tubes too? bottom pouch to bottom and top to top fork facing in the same direction as your picture .. you would not have the twist would you ? Hummmm !!!

Would make lining up tubes much nicer without a twist and your hold would be more natural I would think ?

wll


----------



## flipgun

Looking at one of my shooters and twisting around an extra set of tubes, I can't see as how it makes any difference.


----------



## wll

Here it is with tubes reversed as in OP's post, and they are in line (lousy pic). Windy as heck now, but I think I'm going to give it a try ;- ) If this works it will be great as my release hand is much more comfortable with my thumb facing my cheek --- I can of course do this with singles and with looped ;- )










wll


----------



## wll

I went out to try the OP's band method on tubes, and as far as I can tell it works great.

My thumb is in a natural position for my draw length, facing my cheek and my drawing arm is in a comfortable natural position. My anchor is very secure as the lobe of my ear is touching my thumb and my forefinger. My elevation is good but I am about 6 inches to the left at ~18 yards, so I'm a little to tight into my cheek and not getting the tubes in perfect line like I should, that I surely can correct. When loading it is a bit funny as the bottom side of the pouch is what now faces you, but I knew that.

It is easier to get a good tube alignment (if I pay attention) just because my drawing arm is in a much more normal position. Shooting with the thumb up did not feel comfortable and put torque on my forearm.

Will go out tomorrow after work, but one question ...... WHEN WILL THIS WIND STOP ???

Below is a pic of a Xmas steel decoration that I pounded with the above sling and new attachment method using 3/8" steel at 18 yards.










wll


----------



## wll

So I'm at my shooting spot at around 2pm, it is EXTREMELY windy, managed to shoot 5 shots then gave up, this is just ridiculous, it is so windy at times I find it hard to stop getting blown over. I make it back to my car as the wind is moving my car violently from side to side The weather says 29mph, I don't think so, I have a wind meter somewhere and need to find it !!!

Anyway. I did manage to smack my target once and the rest of my shots were only a few inches off. @flipgun you are very correct and I was very wrong, I apologize, no need to use the OP's method when shooting tubes, just twist. It is my new go to for shooting flats though.

Been shooting 3/8" steel with the 3050 looped on a cheapo and they do fly, but not super light pulling like flats that's for sure.

I was very much hoping to shoot the Taurus OTT this afternoon, but that is impossible.

The last few weeks has been at times crazy for shooting, this wind is nuts and I'm sooooo tired of it !!

wll


----------

